# colpocephaly



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi All,

Please suggest me the ICD for Colpocephaly

thanks in advance,

Sreenivas Sajja


----------



## kmhall (Apr 17, 2009)

You could possibly just code the symptoms or look at 724.4.


----------

